# Quick hit



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Our target was tuna. I was decking for RJ Hunting and fishing. We started out looking for bait. Once found we put a good amount of threadfins in the livewell. Off to our targeted rig about 35 miles out. I was not able to get any pictures because it was hot action from the start. We lost a few on live bait and the bonito were coming in 2 at a time on Russelure poppers. Every now and then an undersized yellowfin would make the boat.










Our first keeper was a mahi that hit a live bait. It went straight into the box because I had a blackfin on a Russelure popper off the bow and small yellowfin or bonito on the other side of the bow all at the same time. That is how hectic it was in the boat. It was also crazy at the waters surface.










Fish of all sizes were feeding and our problem was we could not get through to the big ones. Captain Eddie Burger did get 2 good sized yellows but we did not have that luck. Our guys had an early evening flight to catch so we had to head in earlier than usual. I never stopped all the time. Putting baits out and unhooking fish non stop. 











We were able to at least get some blackfin tuna to go along with our Mahi. We got in early enough to get the fish cleaned and them off to catch their flight.










Life is Good!
Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.

CAPT HOOP -- OUR FREEDOM


----------

